# (  )?
,
 .     (        ),     ,   ,         .   ,     .          ?

----------

,               .

----------

,     ,      ,   ,   ,  1   ?

----------

,            .
 /      / ,        ,      .           /              .

----------

, -         
     ,        

         ,    ()

----------


## SidWilson

-    .

  ,       -      .

----------

,       . ,      .

----------

,             ,  /    /,     , ,  /      ,       ..

----------


## SidWilson

> ,            ,  /    /,     , ,  /      ,       ..


 .       ,     ,     .  -   ,     -,     .          -   -    .

----------

*SidWilson*,  ,  ,   ,   ,      ?
..   ,    ,      ?

----------

,                 (  60000,00   ),    ,         .      ,   ?   ,    .        , . ,   ,   ,  .

----------



----------

,   ,    .
          ?

----------

.38 -  :
"        ,       , :
1)          ..."

----------

> ,   ,    .
>           ?


             ,  ?      ?      ,          . 

       ,      ,  ,     .

----------

,   ?

,    ,  ,

----------


## SidWilson

.  . ,    -       .         (   ).




> ..   ,    ,      ?


    , .          ,  , , ,    .      ,   . 

     -   -     .      ,     ,      . 





> ?


   .    .

----------

,   .   .   "".     -   .       .  .          ,    . 50 %  .     ,        ,     ..

  ,           ,      .   "      ,       ,       ,        ".     ,     .     ,  ,                .  :        ,     ,           ?    ???           ,    .      . 
      ,    ,      .    (     ) -          .

----------


## Irusya

> ,   .   .   "".     -   .       .  .          ,    . 50 %  .     ,        ,     ..
> 
>   ,           ,      .   "      ,       ,       ,        ".     ,     .     ,  ,                .  :        ,     ,           ?    ???           ,    .      . 
>       ,    ,      .    (     ) -          .


-  ,

----------


## Irusya

343.     

1.       ,        ( 338), *,       :
1)              * ,          , -      ;
2) * ,      ,              ;*
3)            .
2.          , ,      ,    .
3.     ,    1  , *      ,      .*

----------

**,  -    )))

+     ,

----------

,     (   ). 
 ,        .       .

----------


## Irusya

> .


    ,  ,   .
   " "

----------


## BorisG

> " "


.
 ,  .
   .      .
 ,        ,      .  ,  ,   , ,  ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> .        , . ,   ,   ,  .


,      ,      .
   .     .

----------


## Irusya

> .
>  ,  .
>    .      .


,  
   -.

----------


## BorisG

> -.


         .

----------


## Irusya

> .


 :yes: 
          .

----------

.     ,    ""

----------


## Irusya

> .


 ?

----------

> ,      ,      .
>    .     .


   819  -         ()     ()  ** ,  ...
      -      ,          . 
     ..   -   - ** ...            ...
            - "        ,      "...
            ?

----------


## SidWilson

.   .

----------

0000000000 000000000000000000000000000000 000000000000000000000000 00000000000000000

----------

.  :      4 .      4 .        ,     1 ?

----------


## minavi

> :      4 .      4 .        ,     1 ?


   ,      .

----------


## Fastikus

?

----------


## minavi

> ?


  ?      ,    .    ,        .

----------


## Fastikus

> ?      ,    .    ,        .


     2      ?           .

----------


## minavi

?

----------


## Fastikus

,       5 .     ,               ,    ,        40%.       (   . 1 . 958  )     .

,       40%   ?  40%        60%..  .          ?

----------


## CHek

13  2011 . N 146

            ,                  ,      16    "     "      .




..








  ,   






8.      -           ,             .
                 ,   2  14.8  ,      ,     .
   ,      ,    -,          .  ,               -     ,     2  16     .
           ,  .
    ,                  .                  ,   ,           ,           .      ,        .  ,    ,                   .        ,       (      ,       )     ,         .
     ,              .       ,  ,    ,           ,     .
 ,     ,         . ,           .

----------


## Fastikus

)

----------


## minavi

> (   . 1 . 958  )     .
> 
> ,       40%   ?  40%        60%..  .          ?


,        .      . ,   - ,   ,  .       -    .        , -      .      -     .      .

----------

